# Sticky  Lowrider Bicycle Archive pages



## jevries

While I was at it I just scanned more pages of LRB just so that the youngsters and everyone else that missed out on those mags have a chance to look at work of some of the best model car builders in history.
Enjoy!   

Starting out with *Armando Flores*




























LRB winter '97


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  that's cool!


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 NICE TO SEE THIS CARS  THANX FOR POSTING JEVRIES SHOW MORE STUFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

The work of *Joseph Garcia*
Yes, the brother of David. :biggrin: 



















If I remember correctly many body parts consist of cut polystyrene knifes, spoons and those kind of materials.
STUNNING!!


----------



## jevries

*LRB Fall '96*


----------



## Pokey

Nice blast from the past!

MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

THE reason I started out doing what I'm doing...

*Bear Garcia*




























Man, I totally flipped when I saw this truck...I was freakin' eager to 
build one myself and that's how Blue in the Face came along.


----------



## jevries

The work of 

*Mike Flynn*


----------



## jevries

The work of

*Gary Seeds*



















I was so freakin' jalous of those fresh paintjobs and details....I still am! :biggrin: 

More will be added.


----------



## Siim123

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I dont know what to say about these badass builds... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey J.... me and the homie Time Machine got to meet up with one of Hawaii's heavy builders from the 90s last night.... his work was featured in LRB back in the day too.... think u could find that too?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 23 2009, 08:17 AM~13665338
> *hey J.... me and the homie Time Machine got to meet up with one of Hawaii's heavy builders from the 90s last night.... his work was featured in LRB back in the day too.... think u could find that too?
> *


Got a name or perhaps know around what time?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 05:23 AM~13665402
> *Got a name or perhaps know around what time?
> *


96 or 97.... he had a chevy truck with a tandem rear axle and a honda civic convertable


----------



## gseeds

jevries, thanks brother for putting these up , wow what a trip down merory lane!!! got anymore ? post them please,thanks,gary.


----------



## jevries

*J.C. Stephenson *created these 
amazing RC lows I could only dream about.  



















Real Deal '64 works with the same principle I got the idea when
I had one of those camera remote shutter thingies in my hands.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 04:16 AM~13664042
> *LRB Fall '96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i see a 71 and 76 from our own mr gary seeds!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Apr 23 2009, 08:42 AM~13665564
> *i see a 71 and 76 from our own mr gary seeds!!
> *


Me too!! :biggrin:   

More of *Mr. Seeds*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 AM~13665427
> *jevries, thanks brother for putting these up , wow what a trip down merory lane!!! got anymore ? post them please,thanks,gary.
> *


Your welcome Gary! It's a pleasure flippin' thru all the LRB pages!

Oldskool, I'm gonna check if I have that issue...I miss a couple of issues.


----------



## slash

much props, i'm speechless


----------



## Tonioseven

Dang, I gave all my LRB mags to a young builder back in Cincinnati; I hope he takes care of them and learns a thing or two. I actually had all of them except for two. Thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I STILL HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE ISSUES.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 02:07 AM~13664036
> *The work of Joseph Garcia
> Yes, the brother of David. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly many body parts consist of cut polystyrene knifes, spoons and those kind of materials.
> STUNNING!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13673383
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Indeed.. :0 :0 :0 ...I've seen that ride in person when I was at Pegasus in '98...I was blown away by it...and still am. That ride has so many details like the tiny skull graphics, the whole bed filled with hydro parts and basically the whole body is scratch build...it's still one of my favorites. 

Will post more pages tonight.


----------



## dodgerblue62

good post , thanx for sharing . i always herd about these mags . i was on a long vacation in the 90s . i missed out on some good building .............


----------



## jevries

*Hydro Action!*


----------



## 408models

THOUGHT THAT 68 AND RIVI WAS DAVID ANTHONY GARCIAS???

He had them in his build topic :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 24 2009, 08:28 AM~13676369
> *THOUGHT THAT 68 AND RIVI WAS DAVID ANTHONY GARCIAS???
> 
> He had them in his build topic :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I have no clue what's the deal with those cars...perhaps a LRB mixup?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MC562




----------



## jevries

*Contests*























































Pink beddancer is SICK!! The bed can be folded down completely.


----------



## jevries

*Hector Lozano*


----------



## jevries

The work of 

*Carlos A. Avelar*


----------



## Siim123

OMG!! :0 THAT SIX-TRAY FROM GARY SEEDS!!! :0 :0
KEEP POSTING THEM JEV :thumbsup: , I dont have any opportunities to read these magazines, dont have them in Estonias shops. Dont want to mess with shipping either


----------



## jevries

*Respect Hydraulics*


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13678808
> *John Rojas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell me why does wheels look like this? Never seen something like this.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 24 2009, 12:26 PM~13678850
> *Tell me why does wheels look like this? Never seen something like this.
> *


No idea, I think it was kinda hard to find very small wheels 13 inch style back then...perhaps he wanted to be different.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 24 2009, 09:26 AM~13678850
> *Tell me why does wheels look like this? Never seen something like this.
> *


they didn't have any good low profile tires available back then so the homies used o-rings for tires....


----------



## EVIL C

> *John Rojas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a truck like this so bad back in the day


----------



## youcantfademe

this is awesome , my lrb mags disappeared long ago..... good to see that articles that inspired me back in the dy....


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I like this!! tha hoppers n dancers are hittin


----------



## 408models

i still have the very first original one they came out with in its plastic packaging and framed?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 24 2009, 02:30 PM~13679987
> *i still have the very first original one they came out with in its plastic packaging and framed?
> *


My copy turned almost in a pile of compost because I flipped thru the pages so many times. :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly

some of my mags


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Apr 24 2009, 10:53 PM~13683958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my mags
> *


I see quite a lot of issues I don't have....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Apr 24 2009, 07:53 PM~13683958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my mags
> *


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Big scale hopper by *Frank Garcia *painted these models he is a proffessional car painter and it shows! Besides that Frank is a
real cool guy passionated about model cars and former owner of City Life Hobbies in Phoenix.   



















Hope you guys enjoy! More to come!


----------



## HFDesigns

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2009, 01:55 AM~13684690
> *Big scale hopper by Albert Galaviz
> 
> I've seen these rides in person 2 years ago when I was in
> Phoenix...the paintjobs on these rides are insane, super high quality.
> Albert is a proffessional car painter and it shows! Besides that he's
> a real cool guy passionated about model cars. He was the owner of
> City Life Hobbies in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy! More to come!
> *




Hey jevries
Thank you for sharing some of the old memories of the start of lowrider models.
You are cool in my book bro.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 25 2009, 02:39 AM~13684741
> *Hey jevries
> Thank you for sharing some of the old memories of the start of lowrider models.
> You are cool in my book bro.
> *


Thanks Carlos! Your welcome! For me this is where it all started..looking out for a new LRB checking out the crazy work people where creating. When you look
at the model cars build back then the quality of the paintjobs and detail in many cases is unsurpassed.
Cali, in my mind, was so far away back then but now with the internet everything feels so much closer and I'm pretty lucky to be able travelling up and down every now and then. I'm really looking forward meeting as many LIL members as possible on my next trip!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2009, 01:55 AM~13684690
> *Big scale hopper by Albert Galaviz
> 
> I've seen these rides in person 2 years ago when I was in
> Phoenix...the paintjobs on these rides are insane, super high quality.
> Albert is a proffessional car painter and it shows! Besides that he's
> a real cool guy passionated about model cars. He was the owner of
> City Life Hobbies in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy! More to come!
> *


Thanks J 
Its so nice to see these articles :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 25 2009, 12:01 PM~13684794
> *Thanks J
> Its so nice to see these articles :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## jevries

More *G&S Hydraulics*



















More will follow soon!


----------



## CustomFreak

god i love this thread give us more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> More *David A. Garcia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davids a frek n mad man!!! his builds have always been and will always be top of the list !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

:0


----------



## [email protected]

dude! i love this thread :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 06:01 PM~13694767
> *dude! i love this thread :biggrin:
> *


X 100


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Good to hear you'll like, makes scanning the pages a bit more fun! :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Will post more tonight!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13700841
> *Good to hear you'll like, makes scanning the pages a bit more fun! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Will post more tonight!
> *





keep um comein J :biggrin: 


this thread is very inspirering :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 09:08 AM~13700841
> *Good to hear you'll like, makes scanning the pages a bit more fun! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Will post more tonight!
> *


 YES J ! NICE WORK SO FAR ! THE FLASH BACKS ARE GREAT ! YOU GOT THE SPRING 2000 IT FEARTURED MY CLUB . IT DIDN'T SHOW ANY OF MY OWN BUILDS , I LET MEMBERS HAVE A CHANCE TO BE POSTED IN THE MAG JUST TO SHARE THE ENJOYMENT I GOT FROM HAVING MY OWN PICS POSTED IN SCALE AUTO AND MODELCARS ! 

TO MY MEMBERS FACE WHEN THEY SEEN THEIR BUILDS IN PRINT WAS WELL WORTH IT ! TO BE HONEST I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO WHORE UP THE CHANCE TO BE THE MAIN BUILDER PICTURED BUT HE'LL I THOUGHT I DID WHAT WAS RIGHT AND LET THE WHOLE CLUB GET SOME SPOT LIGHT TIME !


----------



## jevries

The work of *CONTESTS!*
































































More will follow!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 12:35 PM~13702781
> *The work of Armando M. Avila
> 
> Perhaps not as perfect as the ones build by Mr. Flores and Mr. Garcia but
> well worth the effort! Eveyrhting is handpainted and if I remember correctly
> he used the Araii '70's T bird for this build instead of the Caddy Eldorado both
> the others used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My first show I ever went to in Pheonix back in the Early-mid 90's had this 1:1 sittin in the back corner of the show. It was the coolest looking thing I'd ever seen. I always remember going home and spenging hours looking at the LRB. I was about 13 or 14 and can remember half of these builds Im seeing today. This custom work is what made me come back to modeling. Learning from the guys featured in this thread is an honor!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 AM~13701996
> *YES  J !  NICE  WORK  SO  FAR !  THE  FLASH  BACKS  ARE  GREAT  !  YOU  GOT    THE  SPRING  2000  IT  FEARTURED  MY  CLUB  .  IT  DIDN'T  SHOW  ANY  OF  MY  OWN  BUILDS ,  I  LET  MEMBERS  HAVE  A  CHANCE  TO  BE  POSTED  IN  THE  MAG  JUST  TO  SHARE  THE  ENJOYMENT I  GOT  FROM  HAVING  MY  OWN  PICS  POSTED  IN  SCALE AUTO  AND  MODELCARS !
> 
> TO  MY  MEMBERS  FACE  WHEN  THEY  SEEN  THEIR  BUILDS  IN  PRINT  WAS  WELL  WORTH  IT !  TO  BE  HONEST  I  WOULD  HAVE  LOVED  TO  WHORE  UP  THE  CHANCE  TO  BE  THE  MAIN  BUILDER  PICTURED  BUT  HE'LL  I  THOUGHT  I  DID  WHAT  WAS  RIGHT  AND  LET  THE  WHOLE  CLUB  GET  SOME  SPOT  LIGHT TIME !
> *


I know you are a very modest guy...but don't overdo it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13703457
> *I know you are a very modest guy...but don't overdo it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Representing *Kenny Mar*  



















[/quote]

this is the homie i just picked up my 1/16th kits from..... he's "retiring" and building a 1:1 truck..... lives about 2 miles away from me.... i'll get more pics of his stuff this weekend maybe


----------



## jevries

> Representing *Kenny Mar*


this is the homie i just picked up my 1/16th kits from..... he's "retiring" and building a 1:1 truck..... lives about 2 miles away from me.... i'll get more pics of his stuff this weekend maybe 
[/quote]

Cool, I def wanna see more of that Ford Beddancing truck because if that build the name Kenny Mar sticked to my brain.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he actually still has it and all those ones in the pictures.... i'll be sure to get some good new pics of them asap


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2009, 10:24 PM~13711615
> *he actually still has it and all those ones in the pictures.... i'll be sure to get some good new pics of them asap
> *


Can't wait!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13712848
> *Can't wait!!
> *


he's seen your stuff on youtube and stuff and still has them dancers and stuff.... he said he lost the controllers but once he finds it or makes a new one we can do a video for him


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 28 2009, 01:17 AM~13712861
> *he's seen your stuff on youtube and stuff and still has them dancers and stuff.... he said he lost the controllers but once he finds it or makes a new one we can do a video for him
> *


Sounds even better!!    I like that truck especially since it has a flatbed...most scale beddancers had a snugtop...which is kinda easier to make everything fit.


----------



## bigdogg323

we want more we want more hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Zed

Oh My God !!!!!    

All those rides are fuckin gorgeous ! thanks for sharing bro ! keep them coming ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries

The work of *Ralph Ramirez*

Beautifull builds and excellent paintjobs!!  



















More will follow!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thanks J for posting all these pics up. I went to the AZ show on friday and i came up on these.








i cant find my old magazines but these are nice and new i already went over them like 5 times. if you need help let me know.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: great thread :thumbsup: 
i used to stare at these mags for hours 
i have seen most but not all of the stuff posted .....and god i love it :yes:


thanks jevries


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 29 2009, 01:02 AM~13725988
> *Thanks J for posting all these pics up. I went to the AZ show on friday and i came up on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant find my old magazines but these are nice and new i already went over them like 5 times. if you need help let me know.
> *


Damn bro great find!! The issues I don't have from the top row: #1 and #3. The rest I have. Tried to locate some on Ebay but no luck.  
Can you make scans of some of the cool pages? 

Your all welcome! I really enjoy putting this thread together!


----------



## bigbearlocos

Those are some nice pics there jevries, brings back memories. got to look for my stash of old LRB mags, i bought a shit load of them back in the day.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

damn jev, go on this thread is gold !!!!

i saved them all !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 24 2009, 02:26 PM~13678850
> *Tell me why does wheels look like this? Never seen something like this.
> *


back in the day we didnt have 13 inch tires. so we had to use o-rings


----------



## Tonioseven

These are pure awesome history!!!


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 25 2009, 12:55 AM~13684690
> *Big scale hopper by Frank Garcia painted these models he is a proffessional car painter and it shows! Besides that Frank is a
> real cool guy passionated about model cars and former owner of City Life Hobbies in Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy! More to come!
> *



NICE JEVRIES 

FROM ALADDIN REPLICA TO THIS:


----------



## jevries

BigAl, did you ever see that replica in person? Aladin, I love that car, still have the LRM with it on the cover. What happenned to the car, is it finished?


----------



## bigal602

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13739156
> *BigAl, did you ever see that replica in person? Aladin, I love that car, still have the LRM with it on the cover. What happenned to the car, is it finished?
> *



the replica aladdin? yeah i seen it in person, i built it, frank painted it.
it at MASTERPIECES house now.
the real car will be done very soon.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 30 2009, 09:57 AM~13742059
> *the replica aladdin? yeah i seen it in person, i built it, frank painted it.
> it at MASTERPIECES house now.
> the real car will be done very soon.
> *


Dang, that's stupid of me Al....didn't realize you were Albert! :biggrin: 
I did wonder why Frank didn't bring that miniature ride along with him
when we met in Phoenix I'm really eager to see it in person, it looks perfect!!
Can't wait to see the real thing soon! This year, Las Vegas?


----------



## Pokey

I'm lovin' this thread! Makes me want to dig out my LRB collection!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Sorry for taking so long i just got back to work after 6 months of being off and yesterday was my first day back. so here are the two magazines i think you said you didnt have.











































































































































*Enjoy!!!!!*


----------



## jevries

Yes!! That's really cool bro!! Scans look really good.


----------



## undercoverimpala

All good J if you want i have plenty of others i can scan but i dont want to jack your thread.  Let me know ill start scanning when i get home........


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13754390
> *All good J if you want i have plenty of others i can scan but i dont want to jack your thread.  Let me know ill start scanning when i get home........
> *


Please jack this thread!! :biggrin: :biggrin: The more pages the better!!
I have scanned 40 pages today will post em tonight.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2009, 08:59 AM~13754417
> *Please jack this thread!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: The more pages the better!!
> I have scanned 40 pages today will post em tonight.
> *


*DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

as soon as i get home ill start scanning!!!!!!! i know i have a couple of the magazines that have our very own Mr biggs and Tribel dogg.... all the other i think have been scanned like Garu seeds, Armando Flores ect.......


----------



## BigPoppa

Big props to J and Undercover for taking the time to scan these. I got all the mag covers scanned here, but I hate scanning plus my scanner crapped out

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...wrider_bicycle/


----------



## jevries

Thanx Bigpoppa!  

Here we go again!

*Sergio Arellano*



















More will follow!


----------



## Pokey

I always liked that blue Grand Prix! Keep 'em coming J!


----------



## jevries

Models by *Jarvis Malone*


----------



## 214pinkcandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great articles


----------



## Zed

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

:0 :0 . Alot of great creation in these pics.


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 05:49 AM~13752159
> *I'm lovin' this thread! Makes me want to dig out my LRB collection!
> 
> Keep 'em coming!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly

Big props to J and Undercover for taking the time to scan these.


----------



## jevries

Thanx bro!

Here we go again! :biggrin:  

The work of *Gilbert Fabian*



















More soon!


----------



## ptman2002

man i remember all these pics. i have every issue except the first one. i know it became a collector issue or something, but i wish i could find a copy to go with the rest of mine.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Here is the fall 99 issue 

















































*MR. BIGGS*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

MAN THOSE ARTICAL BRING BACK ALOT OF MEMORYS OF ALL THE SHOWS THAT ARE NO LONGER AROUND  MEMBER WHAT THEY HAD THE MODEL CAR OF THE YEAR AWARD!?!? THAT WAS KOOL!!


----------



## jevries

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

*Jose Contreras*


----------



## jevries

Man it sucked when they made the text smaller...hope I spelled his name correct.

*Show*


















Enjoy!


----------



## Bos82

Man you guys are rippin those pics homie!!!! Thanks for all the great pictures and shit. I am sure it is takin alot of your time and effort. Good lookin!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=jevries,May 1 2009, 08:16 AM~13755256]










  
[/quote]

Jayson Villarejo.... the yellow stepside..... is that our homie PINK86REGAL???? :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 01:38 PM~13780865
> *Man you guys are rippin those pics homie!!!! Thanks for all the great pictures and shit. I am sure it is takin alot of your time and effort. Good lookin!!!
> *


Good to hear you enjoy the pics! It's quite a job but well worth it having the pages in digital.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 4 2009, 10:08 PM~13787029
> *Good to hear you enjoy the pics! It's quite a job but well worth it having the pages in digital.
> *


Yeah bro. I am still on one of the first couple pages. Trying to read all of it as well. Just had to thank you guys and let ya know some people on here really appreciate what you both did.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 4 2009, 11:51 AM~13779313
> *Thanx bro!
> 
> Here we go again! :biggrin:
> 
> The work of Gilbert Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More soon!
> *



lmao all the homies look young as fuck in these pics good times


----------



## undercoverimpala

here is another issue Winter of 99 :biggrin: ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!









*ROGER CHAVEZ AKA TRIBAL DOGG*


----------



## airbrushmaster

THANKS YOU GUYS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO SCAN AND POST I MISSED OUT ON A LOT OF THESE WISH THEY DIDNT STOP MAKING THE MAG...IT WAS DEFIANTLY A BUMMER WHEN I FOUND OUT....USE TO GO TO THE STORE AND LOOK FOR IT ALL THE TIME WHEN I WAS YOUNGER....THANKS AGAIN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

Cool rides


----------



## Siim123

Cool rides


----------



## bigdogg323

hey jevries and u-impala thanks for pics brings back alot of memories  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Zed

Amazing ! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Saved them all GREAT stuff


----------



## PINK86REGAL

[/quote]

Jayson Villarejo.... the yellow stepside..... is that our homie PINK86REGAL???? :0
[/quote]

lol o shit yes it is! i was like 13 or 14 my first time eva being in a mag. the truck doesnt exist. i do got the topper lol. see how masty the paterns are. i use to draw em on tape with a pencil and cut it with the exacto. wow brings bak memories :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

New batch!!   

The work of *Luis Lomeli*



















More will follow!


----------



## jevries

*Show*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## undercoverimpala

Hey J Just wanted to say thank you again for putting all this up for all of us to see. i know how much work it is to scan then crop and put up. there is alof of mags that i dont have and now thanks to you, myself and others can enjoy these pages...

*THANKS A MILLION!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 7 2009, 12:15 PM~13816173
> *Hey J Just wanted to say thank you again for putting all this up for all of us to see. i know how much work it is to scan then crop and put up. there is alof of mags that i dont have and now thanks to you, myself and others can enjoy these pages...
> 
> THANKS A MILLION!!!!!!!!
> *


Your welcome bro!!   

Got a couple of pages left and than I basically ran out.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2009, 12:18 PM~13816846
> *Your welcome bro!!
> 
> Got a couple of pages left and than I basically ran out.
> *


cant wait to see the rest!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 7 2009, 05:38 PM~13818923
> *cant wait to see the rest!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

TTT. 


I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO SEARCH FOR THIS THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 11 2009, 04:32 AM~13849634
> *TTT.
> I DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO SEARCH FOR THIS THREAD!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 
Save it Homie


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 7 2009, 02:15 PM~13816173
> *Hey J Just wanted to say thank you again for putting all this up for all of us to see. i know how much work it is to scan then crop and put up. there is alot of mags that i dont have and now thanks to you, myself and others can enjoy these pages...
> 
> THANKS A MILLION!!!!!!!!
> *


*X-100*!!! I now have all of the LRBs you guys posted back in my collection!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 7 2009, 12:28 PM~13815700
> *Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: that article on alclad is something me and the homie miguel did thats my 61 and the lowe paint hauler built by miguel cool posting this up j :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Is that all the issues? If there are some missing, I can jump in


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 12 2009, 07:47 AM~13861207
> *Is that all the issues?  If there are some missing, I can jump in
> *


No, I'm missing quite some issues...unfortunatley. I have a couple of moe pages but not too much though. I say: Jump in! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

TTT


----------



## robocon

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE OCTOBER 1981  ABEL MENDOZA AND LUIS MARTINEZ LOS TOYS CAR CLUB


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 30 2009, 12:22 AM~14043832
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE OCTOBER 1981   ABEL MENDOZA AND LUIS MARTINEZ  LOS TOYS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fuckin cool even tho you posted the date from these pics its easy to tell for the most part the era these models were built in


----------



## Siim123

Badass builds!!!  :0


----------



## EVIL C

Those looks good even for 81


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 29 2009, 11:22 PM~14043832
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE OCTOBER 1981   ABEL MENDOZA AND LUIS MARTINEZ  LOS TOYS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx so much for posting these pics!! This is the stuff I really like, the old school originals!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 30 2009, 02:39 PM~14047042
> *Thanx so much for posting these pics!! This is the stuff I really like, the old school originals!
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala

ttt


----------



## BigPoppa

Which mags are missing?


----------



## rodburner1974

what a great thread, thank you all for scanning and posting! LRB was the best thing to happen to me in the 90's. I started really getting into detail because of this magazine and all of the great how to articles. 
LRB did a great job at not only showing some of the nicest lowrider models, but also putting the face with the builds as well as inside the home and the builders "other" models. To me this is back when lowrider models REALLY had it going on! The builds were to the HILT and all works of ART. 
The builds still are to this day...but only by a handful of builders it seems. 

Maybe there should be a "Immitate the past" build off? Do it like they used to with all the heart!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2009, 07:10 AM~14193155
> *Which mags are missing?
> *


Quite a bunch...not sure which ones in particular...


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 15 2009, 08:24 AM~14193639
> *Quite a bunch...not sure which ones in particular...
> *


well, what haven't you put up


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 AM~14194351
> *well, what haven't you put up
> *


I will check later on.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2009, 06:10 AM~14193155
> *Which mags are missing?
> *


MINE JUST CANT MEMBER WISH ONE :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 24 2009, 12:26 PM~13678850
> *Tell me why does wheels look like this? Never seen something like this.
> *


i knew john back in the day, he actually helped out in our (then) model car club with build tips and stuff. as for his wheels, they where just the regular gold dayton wheels and the tire is just a regular O-ring with a white wall transfer sticker.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 09:36 AM~13754144
> *Sorry for taking so long i just got back to work after 6 months of being off and yesterday was my first day back. so here are the two magazines i think you said you didnt have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!
> *


LoL, kick ass! Unique Creations was my old model car club, i'm the white boy on the bottom right holding the banner in the blue bronco's hat LOL!!


----------



## Guest

I loved this mag, just sorry they stopped making it!!!!


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2009, 08:40 AM~14194351
> *well, what haven't you put up
> *


winter 2000  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## lb808

Does anyone have a list of every issue/related out there?


----------



## dutchone

HELL YEAH TO THE TOP< man i grew up on this shit and seeing this is sending chills up my spine cuz i remember exectly what i was doin when i saw thes mags, 93 thru 98 and half of the guys on here, i just found out that those were yalls cars, !! this is a bad ass topic! :worship:


----------



## bugs-one

This is some bad-ass mags. Good looking Jevries. Wish they hadn't stopped making LRB.


----------



## gseeds

TTT for jorge !! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2009, 11:42 PM~15878181
> *winter 2000    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :happysad: :angry:


----------



## kykustoms

wow i missed alot of these ive only got like 3-4 of em but still look at em


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

man i remember looking at these


----------



## warsr67

[http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/14-6-2010 5;40;59 PM.jpg[/

[http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/14-6-2010 5;42;13 PM.

[http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4-6-2010 5;43;50 PM.jpg[/


----------



## warsr67

]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/24-6-2010 5;40;59 PM.jpg[/
G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/24-6-2010 5;42;13 PM.jpg[/
]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/14-6-2010 5;43;50 PM.jpg[/


----------



## warsr67

PICTURES WOULDNOT DOWN LOAD SUMMER 2001 L.R.B


----------



## just ripe

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-body_Hopper

damn thanks for the pics. none of my magazines made it i looked at them too much and i had a messy ass backback in middle school so they would get messed up in there. does anybody have a tech article from one of the older mags of how to wire a 4 switch switch box?


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 7 2010, 11:56 PM~17131257
> *damn thanks for the pics. none of my magazines made it i looked at them too much and i had a messy ass backback in middle school so they would get messed up in there. does anybody have a tech article from one of the older mags of how to wire a 4 switch switch box?
> *


i got pretty much every issue of LRB, u know what was on the cover or what issue, i might have 2 go dig em out a reminice! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

SUMMER2001


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

R.I.P. JAMES DOWN TO SCALE MEMBER


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

BIG DOG ON LINE


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 06:48 PM~17155204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG DOG  ON LINE
> *


ORALE TKS WILLIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 06:41 PM~17155124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. JAMES DOWN  TO SCALE MEMBER
> *


  MAN I MISS THIS GUY A TRUE MODEL BUILDER  OG MEMBER OF DOWN-II-SCALE kit builders     R.I.P GOOD FRIEND


----------



## G-body_Hopper

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2010, 05:37 PM~17154680
> *i got pretty much every issue of LRB, u know what was on the cover or what issue, i might have 2 go dig em out a reminice!  :biggrin:
> *


dam you know what, i cant remember. i was looking through all the pics, but they all look familiar. i think its one that had a bondo tech for the bike tank, but im not sure


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 07:41 PM~17155124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I WANNA BUILD A FLATBED NOW


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 10 2010, 10:58 PM~17156846
> * MAN I MISS THIS GUY A TRUE MODEL BUILDER   OG MEMBER OF DOWN-II-SCALE kit builders        R.I.P GOOD FRIEND
> *


  man i remember these builds too, i really liked that bomb truck!!! LRB was the shit! what happened to homeboy!? whys he restin now? i take it thats his son in the pic?! imma have 2 dig my mags out! i was even in the mag with my M.C.C. back then too! unique creations m.c.c.! R.I.P. 2 ur boy! he had some some sick ass builds 4 sure!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 10 2010, 11:03 PM~17156889
> *dam you know what, i cant remember. i was looking through all the pics, but they all look familiar. i think its one that had a bondo tech for the bike tank, but im not sure
> *


i gotta bunch of shit goin on, but when i get a chance, imma dig my mags out and go back 2 the good ol days and ill keep u in mind homie!! :biggrin: unless someone wants to help out ---- G-body---before i can?!  (LRB, 4 switch hydro how to) :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

winter 2000 cont.


----------



## warsr67

so. side hitting hard.


----------



## warsr67

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Img_0719.jpg[/IMG
spring 2000


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## jevries

THanx bro for adding all the missing mags!!


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone

i wana see more of casanova !!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Apr 13 2010, 01:41 PM~17179697
> *i wana see more of casanova !!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

winter 2000


----------



## warsr67

winter 99


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

winter99


----------



## warsr67

summer 2000


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

line up JOSEPH (THE BUTCHER) GARCIA D.A (HIGHLANDER) WILLIE WONDERS SR, & JR , BIG 6X6 MIKE PUGA ,CESAR FIG., TRIBAL DOG, ALFRED G. ,MAD BOMBER, ARMANDO (THE DEUCE) AVILA,MINI V VARGAS.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 13 2010, 11:41 AM~17178781
> *THanx bro for adding all the missing mags!!
> *


MY PLEASURE


----------



## bigdogg323

man all these mags brings back alot of memories   this y i still build my models TTT TO LOWRIDER BIKE  thanks for the memories


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2010, 05:54 PM~17183737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i member this one wen david showed it to me my jaw just dropped of the cleanest elcos i seen  :wow:  :0


----------



## MAZDAT

it does bring back memories of the good o' days, but I don't see my 59 , I'm going in the garage tonite to dig out my issues of LRB, I hope the wife didn't throw them out


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17183640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> line up  JOSEPH (THE BUTCHER) GARCIA  D.A  (HIGHLANDER) WILLIE WONDERS SR, & JR , BIG 6X6 MIKE PUGA ,CESAR FIG., TRIBAL DOG, ALFRED G. ,MAD BOMBER, ARMANDO (THE DEUCE) AVILA,MINI V VARGAS.
> *


Dang Willy! Talk about takin us back!I forgot all about that! Im at least half my size! but everyone else still hasnt changed! I didnt even recognize myself! Man i need to diet LOL


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 13 2010, 09:10 PM~17184712
> *i member this one wen david showed it to me my jaw just dropped of the cleanest elcos i seen   :wow:    :0
> *


Daaaaaang I even forgot about that one!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2010, 06:55 PM~17183019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winter99
> *


HAHAHA I still have this car and its in the same condition!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 15 2010, 05:05 PM~17205093
> *HAHAHA I still have this car and its in the same condition!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

| | Post #86873 

A PROUD MEMBER 

Posts: 367
Joined: Dec 2008
From: SOUTHSIDE BORN AND RAISED
Car Club: PHOENIX PRIME Est.1979










3RD ANNUAL BRUSH BASH OCTOBER 23RD . 7AM - 7PM FEATURING LOCAL PINSTRIPERS AND AIRBRUSH ARTIST FROM AROUND THE VALLEY. HAVE YOUR RIDE STRIPED OR AIRBRUSHED WHILE YOUR THERE..FOOD, ENTERTAINMENT, MUSIC, RAFFLES,, ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME...
2533 W. HOLLY ST.
PHX.AZ 85009
2 BLOCKS NORTH OF McDOWELL RD
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT E.T. 480-274-1762 OR ANT 602-703-0576. 


--------------------

PHOENIX PRIME C.C. ESTABLISHED IN 1979..30 YEARS STRONG!!! WE AINT GOING NO WHERE, BUT FORWARD... LIVE LIFE BY THE OLD SCHOOL RULES STILL BEAT DOWN FOOLS, I POUR THE LIQUOR FOR THE HOMIES, AND I KNOW WHEN I GO THAT THEY WAITING THERE FOR ME , SEE IM A MAN OF MY WORD YOU GOT TO KNOW ME, I PAY WHAT I OWE SO YOU PAY WHAT YOU ME !!! WANNA BE. NO NUTTS FAT BITCH.. BE A MAN IM HERE..YOU BEEN A JOKE FROM THE GATE AN ALWAYS SWINGIN ON NUTTS... I GOTS SUMTIN FOR THAT ASS POTNAW. PLEASE TEST ME


----------



## darkside customs

TTT


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*



warsr67 said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winter 2000



my homeboy Gilbert still has this model,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


if anyone has old mags please lookup up issue that has DALLAS AUTORAMA in it.My homie Gilbert back then had his models from Rollerz Only in it & my old model car club had models in the mag at that event.My green 65 & brandy monte are the main ones you can see.Also a purple honda & I think my old grave digger on some big D's.

DALLAS AUTORAMA 97,97 or 99 issue I cant remember


----------



## BRAVO

GREAT TOPIC...i used to look at these books in amazement, wondering how where the guys getting em to hop so high? How did he keep his interior? ect...

I get a new mag and go straight to the back pages for the models, never even looked at the bikes lol. i got a bunch boxed up..prob nothing that hasnt been posted here tho


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, I gave all of my LRB mags to some kid just before I moved to Florida. I was happy as hell to get them and he seemed like he was on track to become a good builder so hopefully he put them to use and studied them like I did. Now I'm communicatin' with all these cats that got me into the game as far as lowriders go! It's mind-boggling and cool as hell! This thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## darkside customs

Agreed


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hell yes make this a sticky topic!


----------



## darkside customs

Got it pinned


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, streets are always watchin' :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jevries said:


> *Show*



Theres Halfass's 70 see homie, you're a legend and an O.G.


----------



## Guest

Love the old lowrider bicycle magazines, i wish they would bring em back i had em all untill they were stolen from me, keep posting, more, more, more.........


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Theres Halfass's 70 see homie, you're a legend and an O.G.


Dude that's a good eye you have there.
I had that mag but it went somewhere. There's a another issue that has a black in white photo of my 99 chevy step side with a split plexiglass bed cover. If you guys can find it and post it, that's one that I lost aswell.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Iv got all of them but the too that has my cars in it. All of them up to 98 I believe.

So with being said, I will post pics of the cover of the 1st mag to the last one i have and all the pages of the model area. 1 mag per post.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Here's the 1st one......WOW




































































































And that's it for the 1st issue.


----------



## halfasskustoms

And for the 2nd issue.



































































There were other pages in the model area of the mag but didnt have anything to do with models.


----------



## hocknberry

kick ass this got pinned...i gotta dig mine out now!! LOL i usually find lost treasures when im diggin for stuff anyways!


----------



## jevries

Good to see this topic is pinned! There's only a few issues missing but most of it is here.


----------



## EVIL C

I just wonder what happening to some of these models


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jevries said:


> *Hector Lozano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That


That LA Woman replica stuck with me in my mind all these years.The Gangster of Love was just:worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jevries said:


> *Contests*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink beddancer is SICK!! The bed can be folded down completely.


One of my favorite issues,the sled with the organ pipe exhaust is another that Ill never forget,Thanks DAG,aka Highlander 64!


----------



## Charger_on_22's

halfasskustoms said:


> Here's the 1st one......WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it for the 1st issue.


 Haha! That's my trio of Impalas in the snap shot section. The red, dark blue and black convertible with gold wires!


----------



## jorhelj

WOW .... "Mini Crusers" I never saw that :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

fuckin good shit in here


----------



## Tonioseven

I never should've gotten rid of mine.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

modelsinc1967 said:


> Love the old lowrider bicycle magazines, i wish they would bring em back i had em all untill they were stolen from me, keep posting, more, more, more.........


I feel u on that homie I wish they would bring that mag back to I use to have most of all the LRM an LRB mags till I went to the pen for 3 an half years while I was gone my bitch ass ex wife lost all my shit plus my 84 regal with swiches when I came home all my shit was gone man that shit suckt but yea would be cool as hell if they brought that mag back


----------



## regalistic

is there a way to delete the bs post above?


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> is there a way to delete the bs post above?


X 2


----------



## regalistic

maybe i should become a mod and do it myself....????


----------



## halfasskustoms

U got my VOTE.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Report all of the posts that don't belong. Everytime I come across a garbage post not related to the forum, I report it. Look next to the "blog this post" notification under each post and you'll see a triangle with an exclamation point inside of it. Click on that and you can report the offending post. I've reported about 15 so far.*


----------



## 97xenissan

There was a LRB mag that had a caprice glass house, that used HO scale motors in the trunk and it had interior, I think it had a graveyard mural on the trunk?? I think, does any one remember that car and what issue it was , would you be able to post it ?


----------



## Lowridingmike

:thumbsup: we have most these mags.. I remember all this, cool to put faces and names with the guys back then. Noticed alot of those guys are still building today believe it or not. ALOT are on this board.


----------



## MAZDAT

Summer of '97


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Summer of '97


thats so cool that you still got the 59! still looks hella clean!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that is VERY kool that you have that. Like "OLDSKOOL" said.


----------



## MAZDAT

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that is VERY kool that you have that. Like "OLDSKOOL" said.


Thanx Guys!!! It was actually missing for a number of years, I got it back a couple of years ago, I'm redoing the interior, and putting a different motor, already done the suspension and cylinders. It'll go back on the tables when its done Actually, I still have the dark gray 62 bubble top in the background too













And building a clone of that bubble top chop top...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Guys!!! It was actually missing for a number of years, I got it back a couple of years ago, I'm redoing the interior, and putting a different motor, already done the suspension and cylinders. It'll go back on the tables when its done Actually, I still have the dark gray 62 bubble top in the background too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And building a clone of that bubble top chop top...


:wow:too cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:NICE!!!I drooled over that 59 back in the days,...back when i first started building.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man that chop top 62 IS PIMP.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## ljlow82

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


dam i still look back on these issues i liked that 57 chevy belair :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS




----------



## GreenBandit

Wow this really makes me think I could build a hopper...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

GreenBandit said:


> Wow this really makes me think I could build a hopper...


build it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee

this thread brings back great memories. Wish I still had those mags still. Excellent thread I honestly thought id never see those pages again.


----------



## halfasskustoms

This is mag 3


----------



## halfasskustoms

Mag 4


----------



## halfasskustoms

Mag 5


----------



## Lowrider-gee

I wish I still had my lrb mags. Memories all up in this thread. Good times


----------



## jevries

THANKS FOR POSTING HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

yes thank you very much, i had em all and lost all of them, wish they still sold back issues but thank you for posting.


----------



## OldSchoolVato

dopeness


----------



## Guest

I have said it before but Man I wish Lowrider would reprint and reissue this, I had them all till they got ripped off. But I do like going back thru what has been posted, thank you very much to everyone who contributed the scans..................


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

memory lane, miss the Compton shows.


----------



## 309whiteboy

jevries said:


> While I was at it I just scanned more pages of LRB just so that the youngsters and everyone else that missed out on those mags have a chance to look at work of some of the best model car builders in history.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Starting out with *Armando Flores*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRB winter '97


I still have that issue!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

jevries said:


> *J.C. Stephenson *created these
> amazing RC lows I could only dream about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Deal '64 works with the same principle I got the idea when
> I had one of those camera remote shutter thingies in my hands.


 anybody know were I can find these oldschool cross lace spoke rims like in the pic on that three wheeling bomb forsale? I wanna find them and buy a few sets


----------



## Guest




----------



## bigdogg323

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> anybody know were I can find these oldschool cross lace spoke rims like in the pic on that three wheeling bomb forsale? I wanna find them and buy a few sets


Try eBay bro


----------



## Honorized Artz

RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## FABIAN VELASQUEZ

A LOT OF COOL HISTORY ON THIS THREAD THANKS FOR SHARING HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui

TTT


----------

